# 29g first time salt build



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

As some of you know I am well established with my FW aquariums, but I have been offered something I couldn't pass up so here it goes.

I have a 29g tank, with a penguin 350 filter, a single bright Marineland LED, and 40gpH powerhead. This is my set up as of now. I do have a 100w heater I'm going to add until I can get a larger one.

Right now the salt and water are in the tank mixing. It is bare bottom right now. I'm getting all of my live sand and rock tomorrow afternoon. 

Anyone see anything I'm off on so far?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ditch the filter.
Marineland Single Brights are only good for a Fish Only Tank.
You need a minimum of 300gph powerhead. The 40gph is not enough.
How did you mix the salt? You have a Refractometer? Whats the SG?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Why the filter and what do suggest? I do have a dual bulb T5HO I can switch to after I get bulbs and if I decide to get coral down the road. I know the PH is too small it was just to help mix the salt. And I haven't checked the SG yet I was letting it mix more. I mixed it in the tank. It's bar ebook nothing in it. And I have a hydrometer.


----------

